# child took progynova



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Maz
im on 8mg Progynova daily for a De cycle, its 2mg per tablet-hrt
I came from outside with my older dd who is 5yrs and quickly went to the bathroom, came out and looked for my progynova-saw the last 2 were missing  from my bag (as well as dd.)
she said she took the tablets and spit them out but we cant find them in the home anywhere. I dont know what to believe.
Spoke to NHS Direct , they said its a small dose and little toxicity and nothing to worry about. someone will phone me tonight for reassurance
your opinion-what do you think? i dont want to cause her problems later in life , i regret leaving my bag on the table  just worried about longterm damage 
Danni xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Danni,

Sorry to hear of mishap; aren't they sneeky wee blighters  I suppose without the evidence then you have to assume that she did swallow them but as NHS Direct have said then it shouldn't cause any harm or long term problems at such a relatively small dose (even though DD is small herself)

Don't worry hun it'll be fine   Hope you've got enough supplies to last you for the rest of your cycle. Lots of     for treatment,

Maz x


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks
She is fine but knows she did something wrong. NHS direct says she might have a small vaginal bleed-small chance
i had to tell her teacher what happened just incase. 
cheers
Danni


----------

